# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية السبت 20 يونيو 2020م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مركز الخليج
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين صحيفة الصدى الإلكترونية الصادرة اليوم السبت 20/06/2020


 الاتحاد العام يرفض جمعية تكوين اللجان العدلية في المريخ
 كاف يؤكد مجدداً أمم أفريقيا في موعدها ودولة الاستضافة تشهد أكثر من 10الاف إصابة كورونا
 إشبيلية يفرمل البارسا بالتعادل ويعبد الطريق لصدارة الميرنغي
 رمضان عجب  يشكر الصدى والزميل أحمد محمد الحاج 
 ابوقبة : ابلغنا نادي المريخ بأن الجمعية القادمة للنظام الاساسي وليس اللجان العدلية .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سبورت249” يكشف عرض المريخ المالي لتجديد عقد رمضان عجب
#ووااوواا
 قدم المريخ عرضا للاعبه رمضان عجب من اجل الاستمرار مع الفريق في الفترة المقبلة، حيث ينتهي عقد اللاعب بنهاية الموسم الحالي.

  وكشف مصدر موثوق ل”سبورت249” عن تفاصيل العقد الجديد الذي عرضه المريخ على  اللاعب، والذي يمتد لعامين بمبلغ 4 مليون جنيه سوداني” 4 مليار بالقديم”  بواقع 2 مليون لكل موسم.
 وقال المصدر” اللاعب استمع للعرض واكد للمفاوضين انه تلقى عرضا من تنزانيا وسيدرس عرض المريخ مع وكيله ويرد عليه”.
 وانضم رمضان عجب المريخ في منتصف عام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¢ قادما من الموردة وجدد تعاقده ثلاث مرات مع النادي واصبح القائد الثاني في الفريق.
  وكان رجل الأعمال عصام قدالة الذي ينوي الترشح لرئاسة نادي المريخ في  الانتخابات المقبلة قد اعلن تكفله بدفع قيمة تجديد عقد رمضان عجب بعد  موافقة من مجلس المريخ.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﺗﺎﺑﻌﺖ ﻣﺎ ﺧﻄﻪ ﻳﺮﺍﻉ ﺍﻟﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﺍﻟﺼﺤﻔﻲ ﺃﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﺑﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ ﻓﻲ ﺣﻘﻲ ﻭﺍﻋﺘﻘﺪ ﺃﻥ ﻣﺎ ﻗﺪﻣﺘﻪ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺃﻗﻞ ﺑﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻃﻤﻮﺣﺎﺗﻲ ﻷﻧﻨﻲ ﻃﺎﻟﻤﺎ ﺭﻏﺒﺖ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺤﻘﻴﻖ ﺍﻟﻜﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻹﻧﺠﺎﺯﺍﺕ ﻣﻊ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺩﻱ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ.

ﻻ ﻳﺴﻌﻨﻲ ﺳﻮﻯ ﺃﻥ ﺃﻗﻮﻝ ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﺟﺰﻳﻼ ﻟﻸﺳﺘﺎﺫ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﻘﺮﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﻴﺰ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻻ ﻳﺼﺪﺭ ﻣﺜﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻛﺎﺗﺐ ﻣﻤﻴﺰ ﻭﻻ ﻳﻨﺸﺮ ﺍﻻ ﺑﺼﺤﻴﻔﺔ ﻣﻤﻴﺰﺓ ﻛﺎﻟﺼﺪﻯ.
ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﻟﻜﻢ ﻛﻨﺘﻢ ﺍﻟﺼﻮﺕ ﻭﻛﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﺪﻯ.

رمضان عجب










*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مايسترو الفرقة الحمراء يطمئن  انصار الاحمر :

 التش : باقي بالقلعة الحمراء والمريخ بيتي
 ولن العب في السودان لغير الاحمر
 عقدي مع الاحمر ينتهي الموسم القادم وجاهز للتجديد
#ووااوواا
 طمأن متوسط ميدان الفرقة الحمراء الكابتن احمد حامد التش انصار الاحمر عبر النجم الاحمر واكد انه باقي بكشوفات المريخ .
 وقال المريخ بيتي ولن افكر بمغادرته مطلقا وقال مرتاح في القلعة الحمراء ولن العب في السودان لغير المريخ .
  وطمأن انصار الاحمر ودعاها لعدم الالتفات إلى الشائعات التي يروج لها الاعلام الازرق وقال :
 (عقدي مع الاحمر تبقي له موسم كامل .. اضافة علي ذلك .. اعلن انني علي  العهد مع جماهير المريخ الحبيبة وجاهز لتجديد عقدي مع الاحمر لفترات قادمة  ان راي النادي ذلك) .
  واكد انه متشوق لمعانقة جماهير المريخ التي وصفها ب(الوفية).. عقب انتهاء الجائحة ورفع الحجر .. وانطلاق النشاط الكروى .











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام قدالة يتكفل باعادة قيد كابتن المريخ رمضان عجب ومنجد النيل ومحمد الرشيد رسميا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
 اسماعيل حسن 
 هذه هي قصة الصور
 Hisham Abdalsamad 

   قبل ثلاثة أيام تقريباً، كتبت مقالاً أتساءل فيه عن عصام قدالة.. وعن  سيرته التي تؤهله لأن يفكر في ترشيح نفسه لرئاسة نادينا العظيم.. 
   ونصحته في نفس المقال إذا كان يرغب بالفعل في رئاسة نادي المريخ، بأن يخفف  من الظهور الإعلامي المكثف في الصحف والقروبات،  ويدع أفعاله تتحدث عنه  أكثر من لسانه.. حتى نقتنع بأنه زول فعل، ما زول (حجي ساي).. 
  وفي نفس  اليوم وصلتني رسالة من المريخي القح، المقيم في المدينة المنورة، الفاتح  حسن أبو باسل، فيها سيرة كاملة متكاملة عن عصام قدالة.. فنشرتها في اليوم  التالي مباشرة، وعلقت عليها، مؤمناً على أنها سيرة تؤكد أن الرجل يستحق أن  يفكر في رئاسة الزعيم.. 
  وفي نفس اليوم، تلقيت مكالمة هاتفية من الأخ  قدالة نفسه، يشكرني فيها على اهتمامي بالمعلومات التي أوردها عنه أبو  باسل... وعلى نشرها في زاويتي.. فأكدت له أن هذا من حقه عليّ، وعلى الأخ  أبو باسل.. 
  ثم تجاذبنا أطراف الحديث عن المريخ، وعن برنامجه وأفكاره  التي سيستند عليها إذا قدر الله أن يفوز بكرسي الرئاسة... وقال لي بالحرف:  يا ريت تشرفنا في دارنا لنتعارف أكتر، خاصة وأن الحديث المباشر أفضل بكثير  من الحديث عبر الهاتف.. ووعدته بأن ألبي هذه الدعوة في أقرب وقت بإذن  الله.. إلا أنه ألح عليّ أن (أجي أفطر معاه) بكره الجمعة.. 
  ووافقت بعد أن علمت منه أن داره ليس بعيداً عن دارنا..
  وبالفعل وصلته قريب الساعة الحادية عشرة.. ووجدته في إنتظاري.. وعرفني على إخوته وبقية أفراد أسرته المريخية..
  وبعد نصف ساعة تقريباً، وصل مولانا أزهري وداعة الله الذي علمت أنه تلقى من قدالة دعوة مشابهة.. 
  ثم وصل زميلنا الهلالي عاطف الجمصي وفي معيته عمدة قدالة.. 
 * وبعد الإفطار مباشرة، لكزني مولانا أزهري طالباً مني أن ألقي كلمة أشكر  فيها الأخ قدالة على هذه الدعوة.. وبالفعل تحدثت شاكراً ومقدراً هذه  الحفاوة والكرم.. ثم تحدث مولانا أزهري.. وكان ذلك بحضور الزميل الحبيب  أمير عوض، ومولانا حيدر التوم وعدد من أفراد أسرة قدالة..
 وعندما  تهيأنا أنا ومولانا للمغادرة، طلب منا الأخ عصام، أن ننتظر قليلاً، للترحيب  باللاعبين رمضان ومحمد الرشيد ومنجد النيل، الذين قدم لهم الدعوة أيضاً  لهذا الإفطار..
  فانتظرنا وعلمنا من الزميل أمير عوض، أن مجلس المريخ -  تحديداً سوداكال وعلي أبشر - رحبا بتكفل قدالة بالتجديد لرمضان عجب ومحمد  الرشيد، بشرط أن تكون جميع الإجراءات عن طريق المجلس..
  ووصل الثلاثي... وتناولوا الإفطار، قبل أن يفتح قدالة باب التفاوض مع العجب تحديداً..
  وبعد أن (أخدوا وأدوا) في هذا التفاوض، وباركوه، طلب مني أحد أفراد  الأسرة أن نجلس أنا ومولانا أزهري مع اللاعب رمضان عجب لالتقاط بعض الصور..  فرفضت ورفض مولانا... وقلنا له بالحرف، نحن ما عندنا علاقة بالتفاوض مع  العجب عشان نتصور معاه.. 
  ولكنه بعد أن التقط عددا من الصور لقدالة مع  العجب، جاءنا نفس الشخص مجدداً؛ وطلب منا الموافقة على صور جماعية تكون  خاصة بهم كأسرة، للذكرى والتاريخ.. فلم نجد غضاضة في ذلك، ووافقنا..
  وودعت الجميع وغادرت.. وغادر من بعدي مولانا أزهري.. وتركنا الجميع في الدار، بمن فيهم النجوم الثلاثة..  
  وبعد ساعة تقريباً وبينما أنا في داري، تلقيت إتصالاً من الزميل ناصر  بابكر، يسألني فيه عن تفاصيل المفاوضات التي جرت مع عجب ومحمد الرشيد..  فقلت له أنا شخصياً ما عندي فكرة عن تفاصيل هذه المفاوضات، فاندهش وقال لي  كيف ما عندك فكرة وصورك مع العجب ماليه القروبات..
  قلت ليهو صوري أنا ؟؟
  قال لي أيوه إنت ومولانا أزهري وداعة الله كمان.. 
  فحوقلت وأوضحت لناصر أن الشخص الذي التقط هذه الصور، أكد لنا أنها ستكون  خاصة بالأسرة للذكرى والتاريخ فقط.. وما عندها أي علاقة بالتفاوض مع  العجب.. 
 وبعد مكالمة ناصر بدقائق؛ تلقيت مكالمة غاضبة من مولانا  أزهري، قال فيها إنه علم أن صوره مع العجب منتشرة في وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعي باعتبار أنه كان شريكاً في التفاوض معه.. وقال لي (إنت الزول  الحنسنا وطلب مننا هذه الصور،، مش قال لينا للذكرى والتاريخ وخاصة بالأسرة  فقط؟؟
  فقلت له نعم، ولكن لا أدري من الذي سربها إلى القروبات والمواقع الإلكترونية.. 
  ثم طمأنته بأنني سأوضح الحقائق حول هذه الصور في مقالي بكره (أي اليوم).. 
  ختاماً.....
 وباختصار شديد..
 لا أنا.. ولا مولانا أزهري فاوضنا العجب أو غيره.. 
  ولولا أن قدالة وأركان حربه أكدوا لنا أن سوداكال وعلي أبشر رحبا  بتفاوضهم مع المفكوكين، بشرط أن يقدموا مساهمتهم في التجديد لأي لاعب عن  طريق المجلس، لما انتظرنا وصول العجب حتى.. ولا وافقنا على التقاط صور  تذكارية معهم
  وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك
     بابكر سلك
        عذرا جلال
           عفوا بتري

 *الحراك الذي ينتظم المريخ حاليا فيما يتعلق بجمع التوقيعات تمهيدا لسحب الثقة من مجلس الادارة
 *هو عمل ديمقراطي كبير وعمييييييق
 *لانه حق كفله القانون لاعضاء الجمعية العمومية
 *وان كان القانون نفسه قد اشترط شروط وحدد مسارات لذلك الطريق
 *ان توافرت تلك الشروط وتم اتباع المسارات بدقة حتما يكتمل العمل ويصل لمبتغاه
 *واذا قابل مجلس الادارة ذلك الحراك بموقف مناوئ فان المجلس يكون قد اتخذ  موقفا في طريق الديمقراطية التي ننشدها بشدة سيما وانها وضعت قدماها علي  ارض الواقع بنادي المريخ الرائد
 *وان اتخذ اهل الحراك موقفا سالبا تجاه من رفض التوقيع معهم
 *يكون اهل الحراك انفسهم ينشدون ديمقراطية لايؤمنون بها
 *لان نفس الحق المتوفر لديهم لسحب الثقة يتوفر لغيرهم الذي يري غير ذلك
 *او الغير الذي يتفق معهم في الهدف ويختلف في الاسلوب
 *لكن المحصلة هي اننا في المريخ سواء بخاطرنا او مجبرين نمارس ديمقراطية يحكمها قانون وتزينها لوائح
 *وهذا هو الفرس(ظااااتو)
 *ايها الناس
 *تداولت الاسافير بيانا تناول الاخوة في لجنة التعبئة المريخية تناولا لايتناسب اطلاقا مع الممارسة الديمقراطية
 *والسبب اختلاف وجهات النظر حول المسلك الذي الدرب الناس للوصول لهدفهم
 *واحزنني جدا ذلك البيان والذي تناول الاخوين جلال عبدالماجد ومرتضي  الشيخ(بتري) تناولا لايليق بمسلك الديمقراطية ولا بخوة المريخ ولابمكانة  لجنة التعبئة ولا بالاخوين جلال ومرتضي
 *بالذات جلال ومرتضي
 *لكن المابعرفك بجهلك ياجلال
 *والماعاشرتو مابتعرفو يامرتضي
 *الاخ جلال ليس بحديث العهد بالمريخ
 *فهو منذ ان كان طالبا كان عضوا ملتزما وعضوا بتنظيم الصحوة المريخي الذي يقودة عبدالحميد حجوج(الرئيس الوحيد صاحب الانجاز القاري )
 *ونعرف جلال المريخي العاقل المحب الذي يقدم في صمت وبحب كبير اهله لرئاسة التعبئة
 *بل اهله للترشيح لعضوية كثير من المجالس وكان الرجل يرفض تواضعا وخجلا من كيان يري انه اقل قامة من قيادته وهو بالطبع غير ذلك
 *دعم جلال بماله وفكره ووقته وجهده
 *ونذكر سداده لفاتورة كهرباء النادي الذي قطع عنه الامداد اياما ومجلس  المريخ وقتها ينتظر رجوع الريس من الخارج للسداد او ارساله لمبلغ الفاتورة
 *وجلال عرضو عليه زعامة الرابطة المركزية في زمن كل المجلس او جله ان لم يكن معظمه كان يوافق علي انشاء الرابطة المركزية
 *ووقتها قيل ان السبب هو ضرب التنظيمات الجماهيرية في مقتل
 *وفي مقولة اخري كان القصد ضرب وتفكيك التعبئة بالتحديد
 *لانها تجمع وتتجتمع وتجمع ولاتتبع
 *المهم
 *رفض جلال المنصب قبل ان يعود لقواعده التي اكدت الرفض
 *فجلال اسمي من ذلك الوصف المنشور علي وسائل التواصل بكثييييير
 *وللرجل مواقف لايحب نشرها حتي لايمن علي كيان مقدس يحترمه جدا
 *لذا
 *لانملك الا ان نقول عذرا جلال
 *اما الاخ الحبيب الوفي المريخي الغيور مرتضي الشيخ الشهير ببتري
 *يشهد الله مايتمتع به من عفة وزهد وحكمة وحب لكل امة المريخ
 *جعلني اطلق عليه قبل سنوات
 *مهدي الفكي الصغير
 *من منا لايعرف مرتضي الذي يقطع الفيافي ليؤلف بين قلبين مريخيين وليحل اشكال
 *من منا لايعرف بتري الذي يصرف علي معينات التشجيع علي المدرجات بمختلف المسميات من جيبه الخاص
 *من منا لايعرف مرتضي الذي يبكي قبلك عند حزنك ويفرح اكثر منك عند فرحك
 *مرتضي الذي ينسي اسمه ولايذكر الا النصر حينما يكون الزعيم منازلا في موقعة كبيرة
 *ياخ زول بجي من بتري للتمرين
 *ده هين
 *ومن منا لم يشاهد مرتضي قائدا لاي مبادرة تهدف للم الشمل المريخي وتعود علي المريخ بالخير
 *مرتضي بتري في حبه للمريخ لايفرق بين جمال الوالي وحسن عبدالسلام وليمونة وانجلو وسعدية وعطبرة ذلك المشجع النقي الشهير
 *ولكن لانملك الا ان نقول
 *عفوا مرتضي
 *المهم
 *ياروشا
 *فطومة قالت لارجعة فيه
 *اها كردنة كبرها
 *وووين ناسكم مع الدولار ابو مية وخمسين الف ده
 *وديونكم امام الفيفا ميتين الف دولار؟؟؟؟
 *لقيتوا ليكم رئيس ولا لسة يا محمد عبدالماجد؟؟؟؟
 *غايتو جمال سالم عرفها
 *عرس تاني وقبض النقطة وخلي ليكم اللبطة
 *اعملوا مسيرة يا صديقي حسن فاروق وامشوا قاردن سيتي
 *يمكن يلبس الكسكتة ويرجع
 *لكن ما اظن
 *ففطومة اختي رئيسة وزراء الهلال قالت
 *مافي رجعة وماتخوتوني
 *قالت ليكم خلاص شطبنا
 *ياحليلكم ياروشا
 *لكن محمد عبدالماجد ماعندو مشكلة
 *اصلو بقي يكتب في السياسة من ايام الحراك
 *كعبين ناس الاميرة السمراء
 *ايها الناس
 *ان تنصروا الله ينصركم
 *اها
 *نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 *والينا
 *شنو حكايتك يا اخينا؟؟؟؟
 *حظر ماترفع لينا
 *اعانة ماتجيب لينا
 *جاز ماتدينا؟؟؟
 *خلاص جيبني معاك نائب ياوالينا
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال صاح انا بسبعة ارواح كعب الزول البتلاته وشوش
 والي لقاء
 سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قال إن الجلسة الأولى مع اللاعب طيبة .. عصام قدالة ل( باج نيوز) : متكفل بإعادة قيد رمضان عجب

الخرطوم : باج نيوز

قال المرشح لرئاسة المريخ، عصام قدالة إنه دفع بمبادرة جديدة لمجلس المريخ من أجل إعادة قيد اللاعب رمضان عجب.

وينتهي عقد رمضان مع المريخ بنهاية الموسم الحالي.



وأكد عصام قدالة في تصريح ل( باج نيوز) إنه حريص على استقرار الأوضاع بالمريخ من كافة النواحي.

وأشار إلى أنه من هذا المنطلق أعلن تكفله بإعادة قيد رمضان عجب، وعقد معه جلسة بناءً على ذلك اليوم ( الجمعة).

وأضاف أنه وحسب تصوره فان جلسة المفاوضات الأولى مع اللاعب ناجحة، والأمور طيبة حسب وصفه.



وأكد قدالة حرصه على بقاء رمضان بكشوفات المريخ وذلك من منطلق القدرات  الفنية العالية التي يتمتع بها اللاعب ولكونه واحد من الأسماء الكبيرة  بالفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال للصيحة: هذا (..) رأينا في مبادرة قدالة

ï؟½ï؟½الصيحة ناصر بابكر

أكد رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال في تصريحات خاصة للصيحة ترحيبه الكامل  وترحيب مجلسه بأي مبادرة من قطب مريخي للمساهمة في دفع عجلة النادي للأمام  والمحافظة على مكتسبات النادي وأضاف: باب المساهمة والتبرع كان وسيظل  مفتوحا أمام الجميع لأن المريخ ملك لكل جماهيره وأردف: لكن من الضروري أن  تأخذ أي مساهمة أو تبرع أو مبادرة الشكل الذي يحافظ على النظام والمؤسسية  بالنادي وأن تمر عبر القنوات الطبيعية وهي تسليم المساهمة لإدارة النادي  واستلام إيصال بالمبلغ مع التزام المجلس الكامل بحفظ الحق الأدبي لكل من  يساهم ويتبرع من خلال الإعلان للرأي العام عن المساهمة .. وأشار سوداكال من  خلال حديثه للصيحة لمبادرة قدالة بشأن التجديد لرمضان عجب وقال: كما ذكرت  فإن أي مبادرة تجد منا كامل الترحيب ونحن نعتقد أن المساهمة الجماعية في  إنجاز الملفات يفترض أن يكون ديدن أنصار النادي في كل زمان ومكان وأردف:  نحن كمجلس إدارة لم نتسلم حتى اللحظة أي مساهمة تخص التجديد لمطلقي السراح  ومتى ما تسلمنا سنعلن عنها على الفور، واستدرك بالقول: لكن هنالك تنسيق  وتواصل تم معنا بخصوص مبادرة قدالة ونحن رحبنا ترحيباً كاملاً بالخطوة  لكننا شددنا على أن مسألة مفاوضات اللاعبين والاتفاق على المقابل المالي هو  عمل المجلس ومن الضروري للكثير من الاعتبارات أن تكون الكلمة لإدارة  النادي في هذا الجانب مع التزامنا الكامل بحفظ الحق الأدبي والمعنوي لكل من  يساهم ويتبرع لإنجاز أي ملف من الملفات .. وأكد سوداكال في ختام حديثه  للصيحة أنهم يثمنون بشدة هذه المبادرة مشيراً لأن المجلس أكمل اتفاقه مع  رمضان عجب على التفاصيل المالية كاملة وأنهم ينتظرون استلام مساهمة قدالة  الذي أعلن تكفله بمبلغ إعادة قيد اللاعب لتسليم القائد الثاني مستحقاته  وتجديد عقده.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :

 * إشبيلية يزلزل صدارة برشلونة ويقدم هدية للريال
 * فياريال يخطف 3 نقاط من غرناطة في عقر داره
 * ليجانيس يشعل الصراع على البقاء بتعادل قاتل مع مايوركا
 * ساوثهامبتون يقرّب نورويتش من الهبوط بثلاثية ساحقة
 * الفار تنقذ توتنهام من خسارة قاتلة أمام مانشستر يونايتد
 * ساوثهامبتون يقرّب نورويتش من الهبوط بثلاثية ساحقة
 * نيمار يخسر قضيته أمام برشلونة وتغريمه 6.7 مليون يورو
 * إنتر ميلان يعلن إصابة نجمه سينسي وغيابه عن عودة الدوري الإيطالي
 * بوجبا يقص شريط مبارياته في 2020 بطريقة مميزة
 * باشاك شهير يعزز صدارته للدوري التركي
 * اليويفا: عودة الجماهير قبل أغسطس أمر غير واقعي
 * مفاجأة.. انتقال لاوتارو إلى برشلونة في طريقه للفشل
 * الاتحاد الجزائري يرجح تأجيل أمم إفريقيا 2021
 * رسميًا.. دورتموند يؤمن بقاء بوركي حتى 2023
 * الاتحاد الدولي للاعبين يحذر من تلاحم المباريات
 * جوارديولا: ساني طلب الرحيل عن مانشستر سيتي
 * مدرب إشبيلية: لا أتذكر فرصًا خطيرة لبرشلونة
 * تير شتيجن: التعادل عادل.. وعلينا التحلي بالإيجابية
 * سولسكاير: بوجبا عاد لفريق مختلف.. والمباراة شهدت مفارقة
 * بيكيه: من الصعب الفوز بالليجا هذا الموسم
 * سيميوني: المنافسة على دوري الأبطال لن تتغير
 * كلوب: كنت أخشى حرمان ليفربول من البريميرليج
 * مدرب نيوكاسل: نأمل في إيجاد حل بشأن لونجستاف
 * لوف: سنجد حلا للمباريات الدولية.. ونراعي إرهاق اللاعبين
 * فينيسيوس: بنزيما أفضل مهاجم في العالم
 * مويس: كنت أفضل مواجهة وولفرهامبتون بعد مباراة اليونان
 * رئيس الاتحاد الآسيوي: ملتزمون بدعم قضايا اللاجئين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30 :
 •واتفورد (-- : --) ليستر سيتي الساعة: 13:30 / القناة: beIN 2

 •برايتون (-- : --) آرسنال الساعة: 16:00 / القناة: beIN 2

 •وست هام يونايتد (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون الساعة: 18:30 / القناة: beIN 2

 •بورنموث (-- : --) كريستال بالاس الساعة: 20:45 / القناة: beIN 2

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30 :

 •إسبانيول (-- : --) ليفانتي الساعة: 14:00 / القناة: beIN 3

 •أتلتيك بيلباو (-- : --) ريال بيتيس الساعة: 17:00 / القناة: beIN 3

 •خيتافي (-- : --) إيبار الساعة: 19:30 / القناة: beIN 3

 •أتلتيكو مدريد (-- : --) بلد الوليد الساعة: 22:00 / القناة: beIN 3

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 33 :
 •بايرن ميونيخ (-- : --) فرايبورج الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN 5

 •هيرتا برلين (-- : --) باير ليفركوزن الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN

 •شالكه (-- : --) فولفسبورج الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN

 •كولن (-- : --) اينتراخت فرانكفورت الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN

 •ماينز (-- : --) فيردر بريمن الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN

 •هوفنهايم (-- : --) يونيون برلين الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN

 •فورتونا (-- : --) أوجسبورج الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN

 •بادربورن -- : --) مونشنغلادباخ الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN

 •لايبزيج (-- : --) بوروسيا دورتموند الساعة: 15:30 / القناة: beIN



——————————————
 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري الانجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 30 :
 •نوريتش سيتي (0 : 3) ساوثهامتون
 •توتنهام (1 : 1) مانشستر يونايتد
 #الترتيب: ليفربول (82) مانشستر سيتي (60) ليستر سيتي (53) تشيلسي (48) مانشستر يونايتد (64)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29 :
 •ريال مايوركا (1 : 1) ليجانيس
 •غرناطة (0 : 1) فياريال
 •إشبيلية (0: 0) برشلونة
 #الترتيب: برشلونة (65) ريال مدريد (62) إشبيلية (51) أتلتيكو مدريد (49) سوسييداد (47)
——————————————
 ◄ الدوري البرتغالي 🇵🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27 :
 •فيتوريا غيماريش (1 : 1) موريرينسي
 •فاماليكاو (0 : 0) سبورتينغ براغا
 #الترتيب: بورتو (64) بنفيكا (64) سبورتينج لشبونة (49) براغا (47) فاماليكاو (43)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الجمعة.. الكاف يوقع غرامة مالية على الهلال (30) ألف دولار  تسلم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم خطاباً من الاتحاد الافريقي للعبة (كاف)  يؤكد فيه إيقاع لجنة الانضباط التابعة له، غرامة مالية على نادي الهلال  الخرطوم قيمتها (30) ألف دولار، بسبب أحداث مباراة الفريق ضد الافريقي  التونسي يوم 23 ديسمبر 2018م في رابطة الأندية الافريقية أبطال الدوري،  وجاء تفصيل الغرامة على النحو التالي:
 (10) آلاف دولار بسبب قذف الملعب بالألعاب النارية والشماريخ والحجارة.
 (10) آلاف دولار بسبب قذف قارورات المياه في الملعب.
 (10) آلاف دولار بسبب عدم توفير الحماية الكافية.هذا وأكد الخطاب ان السداد يجب أن يتم خلال (60) يوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابو اواب يفاجيء جماهير المريخ بالتش ولاعب اجنبي

 
 وعد القيادي المريخي ابو اواب جماهير المريخ باعادة قيد اللاعب التش في  كشوفات نادي المريخ بجانب ضم لاعب اجنبي وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن  ابو اواب وعد كذلك بتوقيع عقد مع مدرب اجنبي سيحدث نقلة على مستوى المراحل  السنية...

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس 
 **********
 ود الشريف 
 ************

  ** الاخ محمد عثمان الكوارتي احد المرشحين لرئاسة الهلال النادي الكبير  وهو قليل الخبرة والتجربة...كوارتي يمارس الخداع مع جماهير الهلال هذه  الايام بقوله .ساسجل نجم المريخ التش وسعادته يعلم جيدا أن التش غير مطلق  السراح وأن عقده مع الأحمر يمتد حتي مايو من العام القادم ويبدو أن الرجل  يريد أن يظهر عن طريق التش وأن كان جادا ويملك القدرة علي تسجيل لاعب من  المريخ لماذا لم يفكر في محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب مطلقي السراح خاصة وأن  الهلال في حاجة شديده لهما ولا يوجد لاعب وسط في الازرق بمستوي محمد الرشيد  وايضا لا يوجد لاعب بمستوي رمضان ...لو فيك عمار يا سيد كوارتي فكر في  ودالرشيد ورمضان وخليك من حكاية التش الفالقنا بيها كل يوم ..واهو التش رد  عليك بقوة أمس وقال لن أترك المريخ حتي لو وزنوني دهب 
 ** لأول مرة اعرف ان عوض شبو سيترشح لرئاسة نادي الهلال ..هي رئاسة الهلال بقت هاملة للدرجة دي 
  ** الاستعجال أكثر ما يعيب الاخ عصام قدالة المرشح لرئاسة المريخ ومتسرع  دايما وامس ملأ الأسافير ضجيجا وهو يعلن تكفله بإعادة قيد رمضان عجب ومحمد  الرشيد واتصلت به عقب اطلاعي علي الخبر مباشرة واكدت له أن مجلس الفشل لن  يسمح لك بإعادة قيد الثنائي ولن يقبل ذلك وسيوقفك عند حدك اليوم قبل غد  وبالفعل أصدر المجلس بيان اعتراض قال فيه لم نفوض أي شخص لمفاوضة الثنائي .
  ** شاهدنا لقطات مصورة لعصام قدالة مع رمضان عجب وقال احد المواقع أن  اللقطة كانت في حفل افطار أقيم صباح أمس وأن قدالة ادخل رمضان في حرج وهو  يتحدث للاسافير عن إعادة تسجيله والحمد للله أن محمد الرشيد لم يظهر مع  قدالة 
 ** مجلس الفشل المريخي يعمل بالمثل القائل جو يساعدوه في دفن  ابوه قام دس المحافير ..مجلس الفشل لن يستطيع أن يوف باي التزام تجاه ود  الرشيد ورمضان ولا يسمح للاقطاب بالمساهمة في إعادة قيدهما 
 ** كل  الأخبار التي نشرت عن جلوس آدم سوداكال مع محمد الرشيد والوصول معه لاتفاق  اخبار مفبركة واراهن أن سوداكال رئيس المريخ الغير معترف به لن يستطيع أن  يدفع مليار واحد لود الرشيد أو رمضان 
 ومسلسل الرشيد ورمضان سيأخذ وقتا طويلا ولن نندهش اذا ذهبا لنادي اخر 
  ** قطب مريخي اكد لي أنه علي استعداد لدفع أي مبلغ للاعب الهلال اطهر  الطاهر لينتقل للاحمر وقال بالحرف الواحد اذا الكاردينال دفع ظ،ظ¥ظ  الف دولار  حادفع ظ¢ظ¥ظ  وهكذا ساصل أي مبلغ وقلت له في الأول احصل علي موافقة مجلس  الفشل حتي لا تدخل فيما دخل فيه قدالة 
 ** متي سترفع وثيقة سحب الثقة من مجلس المريخ للاتحاد العام والوزير الولائي ومتين تشرق  سماء الخرطوم حبيبتنا علي جماهير المريخ 
 ** ننتظر استئناف الدوري الممتاز علي احر من الجمر لنستمتع بفوز المريخ علي وصيفه الدائم 
 ** احساسي يقول أن الكاردينال سيتراجع عن قرار عدم خوضه الانتخابات القادمة نزولا لرغبة الملايين و 
 الكاردينال تكفل الآن بالتجديد لاطهر الطاهر وحارس المرمي يونس الطيب 
  ** في عهد جمال الوالي تعاقد المريخ مع ابرز نجوم أفريقيا عصام الحضري  ووارغو وكريم النفطي وعسكر في المانيا وتركيا ولعب امام بايرن ميونخ واندية  روسية وانجليزية ولم يقف المريخ في أبواب الاتحاد الدولي ..والان الحال في  المريخ يغني عن السؤال 
 ** مصادري تؤكد أن هنالك مؤامرة في المريخ تحاك ضد محمد الرشيد ورمضان عجب وربما نعود للقصة بتفاصيل 
 ** حارس مرمي المريخ منجد النيل .ماذا يريد 
 ** موكب ظ£ظ  يونيو مع قحت ول ضدها 
 ** صاحب هذا القلم مع معايشة الواقع واستئناف النشاط الرياضي فورا 
 ** ريال مدريد سحق فالنسيا بثلاثية واقترب من صدارة الدوري الاسباني 
 ** شاعر الشعب هو محجوب شريف وليس محمد حسن سالم حميد ..رحمهما الله 
 ** تحية هذا الصباح لنجم المريخ السابق عبدالرحمن زيدان متعه الله بالصحة والعافية 
  ** توفي صباح أمس الاخ المهندس سيد عبد الكريم نجم الإذاعة السودانية عاشق  المريخ احد رواد دار الرياضة امدرمان ..نسأله تعالي ان يتغمده بواسع رحمته  
 ** اشارك المريخابي الكبير هيثم محمد علي في وفاة صهره عبد العظيم احمد ابو زيد والفقيد كان احد منارات مدينة ود مدني ..رحمه الله 
 ** اقول أنساك وانسي شقاي لو قادر 
 ** آخر دبوس 
 ** اللهم ارفع عننا الوباء  الموجود في البلد وفي نادي المريخ




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🔴🔴ابو اواب يفاجيء جماهير المريخ بالتش ولاعب اجنبي

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/ 

وعد القيادي المريخي ابو اواب جماهير المريخ باعادة قيد اللاعب التش في كشوفات نادي المريخ بجانب ضم لاعب اجنبي وتفيد متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن ابو اواب وعد كذلك بتوقيع عقد مع مدرب اجنبي سيحدث نقلة على مستوى المراحل السنية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال” يكشف عن سياسة جديدة بشأن”مفاوضات” اللاعبين

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

المجلس يأمل اتّباع الخطوات الرسمية.

أعلن نادي المريخ عن رفضه السماح بالتفاوض المباشر بين أيّ لاعبٍ مع أيّ فردٍ من خارج مجلس إدارته، معلنًا عن عقوبة حال تمّ تجاوز القرار في المرحلة المقبلة.



وقال رئيس النادي الفائز بالتزكية ـ آدم عبد الله سوداكال ـ لـ”باج نيوز”، إنّ مجلسه سيفرض عقوبةٍ على أيّ لاعبٍ يخالف التوجيه بتفاوضه مع أيّ قطبٍ.

وأضاف” أيّ لاعبٍ يخالف التوجيه ويتفاوض مع أيّ قطبٍ كان سيعرّض نفسه للمحاسبة وفقًا للوائح النادي”.

وتجئ الخطوة ردًا على مبادرات بدأت مؤخرًا في النادي بعدما أعلن مرشّح لرئاسة المريخ ـ عصام قدالة ـ عن عزمه التفاوض مع رمضان عجب والتكفّل بإعادة تسجيله.



لكن”سوداكال”، يرى أنّ المبادرة والدعم المالي يجبّ أنّ يكون عبر القنوات الرسمية.

وأضاف” نرحّب بدعم الأقطاب ولكنّ مثل هذه الخطوات يجب أنّ تكون عبر خزينة النادي ويتمّ التسليم إلى المدير المالي لحفظ الحقوق”.

ويأمل نادي المريخ الإسراع في حسم مستقبل عدد من لاعبيه مطلقي السراح قبل انطلاقة الانتدابات الصيفية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* عضوية نادي المريخ.. كهف العجائب.. (1)
الجابونا و(الجنقو) يتحكمون في إنتخابات النادي
(خاص - كورة سودانية)
- أبوعاقله أماسا
* لم يشهد نادي المريخ بكل تأريخه وعراقته عملاً يؤسس لعضوية حرة ونزيهة تكون لبنة حقيقية لنشاط ديمقراطي يليق بطموحات الجماهير المريخية على امتداد المعمورة.. هذه الحقيقة قد تكون صادمة لعشاق النادي، وربما لن يتقبلها الأغلبية، ولكنها حقيقة واحدة فقط من الحقائق المجردة التي يجب أن نقف عليها إذا كنا نتطلع بالفعل لحركة إصلاح في المستقبل، خاصة وأن هنالك إتفاق كبير على أن الحديث عن ديمقراطية متكاملة وانتخابات حرة ونزيهة يجب أن يبدأ ولا ينتهي بالعضوية وإصلاحها لتأخذ وضعها في دعم الخزينة أولا كمورد مهم من موارد المال، وكواحدة من أعمدة البناء الديمقراطي السليم..
نصطحبكم اليوم وعبر هذا التقرير الصحفي للوقوف على جملة أرقام وحقائق حول عضوية نادي المريخ، وكونها علة من العلل المتوارثة في هذا النادي عبر مجالس الإدارات المتكاملة...
سجل العضوية 
تبلغ جملة عضوية نادي المريخ المعتمدة زهاء الأربعة آلاف عضواً، بينها العضوية الملتزمة المرتبطة وجدانيا وروحياً بنادي المريخ، وهي العضوية التي يلتزم أصحابها بسداد الإشتراكات لسنوات دون الإرتباط بفعاليات إنتخابية أو جمعيات أو موجات حشد واستقطاب، وهذه أرقام محدودة لا تتجاوز المائة وخمسين عضواً.
* فترات طويلة
- المدهش فعلاً أن من بين العضوية الملتزمة أعضاء سددوا لفترات طويلة جداً تراوحت ما بين خمسة إلى عشرين سنة، ومن بين هؤلاء الأعضاء العضو الشاب محمد الأمين وهو من رواد النادي المداومين على التواجد داخل النادي والمواكبين لكل أحداثه في العشر سنوات الأخيرة، برغم أن عمره لم يتجاوز ال35 سنة بعد، وكذلك هنالك من سدد لعشر سنوات وخمس سنوات.. ويظل محمد الأمين هو العضو المثالي.
* عدد من الأموات
- قوائم عضوية المريخ الحالية تشمل عدداً من الأعضاء الذين رحلوا عن الدنيا الفانية ولم تسقط عضويتهم بعد، وظل أسمائهم تنشر مع كشوفات العضوية التي تظهر مع الجمعيات العمومية وعددهم ليس بالقليل، وهذا يفتح الباب للحديث عن السجل الدائم للعضوية، وهل هنالك سجل إلكتروني وإجراءات مؤرشفة بالصورة الحضارية المطلوبة؟
موظفي العضوية وهما العم سالم والأخ عزالدين وهما من أقدم موظفي النادي الذين عملوا تحت إشراف مجالس إدارات مختلفة ولجان عضوية كثيرة إختلفت في سياساتها ودوافعها أصبحا بمثابة مرجعين لسجلات العضوية.. ويعتمدان بشكل واضح على ذاكرتهما وبعض الوسائل التقليدية في إجراءات العضوية، في ظل عدم وجود مرجعية للكشوفات.. إلكترونية كانت أم تقليدية تعتمد على الدفاتر والإيصالات..
* الكشوفات المعتمدة 
- هنالك قوائم كشوفات معتمدة لدى المفوضية، وهي الأخرى تعتمد وسائل تقليدية وقديمة لإعتمادها، ولا تعتمد على مرجعيات إرشيفية متوفرة لديها للتقويم والتصحيح، والدليل على ذلك أن عدد غير محدد من الأعضاء لديهم عضويات أندية ومؤسسات رياضية أخرى وهو ما يبرز عدم قانونيتها بنص القانون الذي يشترط إسقاط عضوية المؤسسات الرياضية الموازية للمريخ كشرط، ولكن الواقع يؤكد وجود أعضاء يحملون عضوية أندية أخرى، ومن بينهم أعضاء في الهلال وأعضاء مجالس إدارات في أندية أخرى وكلهم يشاركون في جمعيات عمومية للمريخ.
* الإستجلاب مفسدة واضحة للممارسة
- ظاهرة إستجلاب العضوية ليست جديدة، بل ظلت واحدة من مهددات الإستقرار، ومعوقات الممارسة الديمقراطية الرشيدة، حيث درجت قيادات وأقطاب على حشد واستجلاب أعضاء من خارج مجتمع المريخ من أجل مساعدتهم للوصول لأهدافهم في الإنتخابات، وهي عمليات مرهقة ومضنية للغاية، فضلاً عن أنها كانت سبباً مباشراً في تشويه إنتخابات المريخ عبر السنين، وسبب مباشر في إنحراف العملية الديمقراطية وظهورها مشوهة.. كما أن الناتج من العضوية المستجلبة في الغالب غير مبشر.
* أرقام غير حقيقية
- العضويات المستجلبة وضعتنا أمام حقيقة صادمة وهي أن الأرقام الكبيرة لعضوية نادي المريخ غير حقيقية ولا تعبر عن أصل الممارسة والصورة الزاهية المرسومة للأمر... وبالتأكيد هي صور خادعة تفضحها الحقائق التالية:
هنالك عضوية مناسبات، تحشد قبل الجمعيات العمومية لإنتخاب شخص محدد وترجيح كفته في سباق الإنتخابات وفي الغالب تنتهي بإنتهاء الغرض، لايتم سداد إشتراكاتها بعد الإنتخابات، وأحياناً لا نراها مرة أخرى بنادي المريخ وهي العضوية المستجلبة والأقبح والمعنية بالهجوم.
العضوية المستجلبة كانت تأتي عبر إستجلاب خمسمائة عضواً على سبيل التقدير قبل ثلاثة أشهر فقط من الإنتخابات ويكلف العضو بالحسابات القديمة (15) جنيه رسوم إشتراك.. مع ثلاثة أشهر (30) جنيه كرسوم إشتراكات للفترة المؤهلة للإنتخابات.. مايعني أن 1000 شخص مستجلبين قادرين على قلب الطاولة على كل المريخاب وانتخاب أحد (النكرات) رئيساً..
* (الجابونا) والجنقو يسيطرون على المريخ

بالكيفية التي ذكرناها وسرجنا تفاصيلها سالفاً بقيت العملية الديمقراطية في المريخ رهينة إنحطاط ضمائر، وسباق يحكمه أموال الطامعين في المناصب وأشواق المتكسبين وتطلعات المقهورين.. المتكسبين هم الوسطاء من تجار العضوية وهم كثر ومنتشرين... والمقهورين هم البسطاء الذين يحتلون مكانة (الجابونا) وهم عمال المواسم المستجلبين للقيط القطن في الجزيرة.. و(الجنقو) مسامير الأرض من عمال المواسم في المشاريع الجزيرة.. يستخدمون لأجل أغراض محددة وبمقابل زهيد دون أن يهتموا بالمحصول وصاحبه والأسواق التي تذهب إليه...

نعود ونواصل

#المسالمة1908
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â­• قطب المريخ عصام_قداله عبر إذاعة هوى السودان 

* ما حدث بالامس كان عزومه وديه ليس لها علاقه بالتفاوض مع اللاعبين والدعوة كان اسرية وللاصدقاء وتفاجئت بنشر الصور 

* انا لم اقم بدعوة اللاعبين رمضان و محمد الرشيد للعزومه وتمت دعوتهم من قبل شخص اخر

* انا لا املك حق التفاوض مع اللاعبين سأقوم بتسليم مجلس الادارة مبلغ التجديد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال لـ(باج نيوز): ملعب المريخ جاهز وأقول لمن يتهكمون على الأرضية “الخريف بيننا”

قال رئيس نادي المريخ آدم عبد الله سوداكال، إن ملعب النادي أصبح جاهزاً لاستضافة تدريبات الفريق خلال الفترة القادمة.
وقال سوداكال في تصريح لـ(باج نيوز)، إنه تم الفراغ من الأعمال الكبيرة التي تم القيام بها في الأرضية خلال الفترة الماضية وأصبحت جاهزة لاستضافة استعدادات الفريق اليوم قبل الغد- على حد قوله.
وأضاف سوداكال بأنه تبقى القليل من الأعمال بالسياج والمضمار، وأشار إلى أن نسبة العمل في هذه الأشياء لا تتجاوز الـ(5%) وسيتم الانتهاء منه خلال الأيام القادمة.
ودافع سوداكال عن الأعمال التي أجريت بأرضية الملعب، وقال انها علمية، وأضاف “إلى أن من يتحدثون عن انهيار الأرضية مع أول هطول للأمطار نقول لهم إن الخريف بيننا”.
وكشف سوداكال عن استعدادهم لاستقبال لجان الاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم والاتحاد العربي من أجل معاينة الملعب واجازته 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغاء بطولة الدوري الممتاز يورث الاتحاد السوداني الخراب والدمار ماليا وفنيا
.
.
يعيش الاتحاد السوداني قلقا بسبب عدم إستئناف بطولة الدوري الممتاز والتي علقتها السلطات الصحية العالمية بسبب جائحة كورونا تطبيقا للاجراءات والضوابط الصحية المتبعة في جميع دول العالم.. الاتحاد السوداني حصل على عقود رعاية وصلت الى ما يفوق الـــــ(150) جنيه وذلك بحسبان ان قناة الملاعب قامت بدفع اموال بث مباريات الدوري الممتاز بالعملة الصعبة وانه معلوم ان العملة الصعبة تزداد كل يوم مما يزيد الاوضاع تعقيدا على القناة في حالة ان الدوري يتم الغاءه باعتبار ان القناة لديها التزامات تجاه الشركات المعلنة والراعية للقناة .

تصريحات مثيرة لنائب رئيس الاتحاد

من جانبه اطلق نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ومسئول التسويق المهندس نصر الدين حميدتي وقال فيها انه لابد ان تستكمل البطولة باعتبار ان هناك التزامات تترتب على الغاء البطولة قد تكلف خزانة الاتحاد كثيرا وناشد الاندية والجهات المسئولة للعمل معا من اجل استكمال البطولة وتسمية ممثلي السودان في المحافل الافريقية.

الصحة تعطي الضوء الاخضر

اما وزارة الصحة فقد اعطت الضوء الاخضر لاستئناف بطولة الدوري الممتاز وطلبت تطبيق الضوابط والاجراءات الصحية المتمثلة في لعب المباريات بدون جماهير والكشف والفحص الدوري للاعبين والمسئولين من اللعبة وذلك لضمان عدم انتشار وباء كورونا والقضاء عليه تماما.

تخوف من انتشار الوباء

على مستوى الدولة هناك تخوف من انتشار الوباء مجددا بعد ان تمت السيطرة عليه في بعض الولايات وحسب متابعات الصحيفة ان هناك ولايات لديها اندية في الدوري الممتاز وان نسبة انتشار الوباء فيها تكاد تكون نسب ضعيفة جدا مقارنة في بعض الولايات بالسودان.

تحفظ لدي اللاعبين

اما بخصوص اللاعبين لم يدل أي لاعب بتصريح حول عودة النشاط من عدمها وتحفظ كثير من لاعبي الدوري الممتاز باعتبار ان الامر يتعلق بالسلطات الصحية والاتحاد السوداني وهما المسئولان عن صحة اللاعبين في السودان.

خسارة مالية

الاندية السودانية بخلاف القمة تسير نشاطها عبر دخول مباريات كرة القدم وحرمان الجماهير من دخول الاستادات يمثل خسارة فادحة لاندية الدوري الممتاز والتي ستعاني كثيرا في تسيير نشاطها والصرف على التدريبات والسفر من الخرطوم الى الولايات المختلفة ومن الولايات الى الخرطوم.

مشاكل فنية

كثيرون يرون ان الغاء البطولة سينهي احلام الاندية التي حققت نجاحات مميزة على مستوى المراكز المتقدمة مثل هلال الابيض الذي يحتل المركز الثاني مناصفة مع المريخ وتقدمه مباراتين على المريخ بجانب الامل عطبرة الذي يحتل المركز الرابع فهذين الناديين يأملان في التمثيل الخارجي بعد غاب عام للهلال وسنوات للامل والغاء البطولة تعني خسارة فنية وانهيار لاحلام اندية قاتلت ايضا للبقاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مؤشرات جديدة بشأن موافقة أهلي بوعريرج على بيع محمد عبد الرحمن

الخرطوم: سبورت249

كشفت تقارير صحفية عن اتجاهٍ برز في نادي أهلي بوعريرج الجزائري لبيع لاعبين لمجابهة الأزمة المالية التي يواجهها النادي الناشط في دوري المحترفين الجزائري، ويلعب في صفوفه مهاجم الهلال والمريخ والسابق محمد عبدالرحمن.

ووفقًا لصحيفة الهداف الجزائرية اليوم”الأحد”، فقد أشارت إلى أنّ رئيس النادي أنيس بن حمادي قد يلجأ إلى بيع بعض اللاعبين الذي نجحوا في فرض أنفسهم مع الفريق في الموسم الحالي لحل المشاكل المادية التي تواجه النادي.

وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أنّ الخطوة تأتي على خلفية مطالبات اللاعبين بمستحقاتهم المالية المتأخرة لما يقارب الـ”6â€³ أشهر.

وأوضحت أنّ إدارة النادي تفكّر جادة في الاستفادة من العائد المادي في حلّ مرتبات اللاعبين والاستعداد للموسم المقبل.

وتواجه إدارة نادي أهلي بوعريرج ضغوطاتٍ كبيرة في الآونة الأخيرة بعدما هدّد عدد من اللاعبين أبرزهم الإيفواري إيسلا باللجوء إلى لجنة المنازعات في الرابطة الوطنية المحترفة مطالبين بمستحقاتهم المالية بعد تأخرها لستة أشهر.

وسابقًا، أشارت صحيفة الخبر الجزائرية الشهر الماضي إلى أنّ إدارة أهلي بوعريرج وافقت بعد التشاور مع الجهاز الفني على بيع محمد عبد الرحمن بعد أنّ حصلت على عروضٍ من فرنسا والخليج.

وانضم محمد عبد الرحمن لنادي أهلي بوعريرج في يناير الماضي وساهم في تحقيق نتائج جيّدة على مستوى الدوري والكأس وسجّل أهدافًا حاسمة أمام أندية كبيرة في الجزائر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكرم الهادي يوضح عبر “سبورت249” حقيقة مفاوضات عودته لنادي المريخ

الخرطوم: سبورت249

اوضح اكرم الهادي حارس فريق الامل عطبرة حقيقة المفاوضات بينه والمريخ من اجل العودة مرة اخرى الى ناديه السابق 
وقال اكرم الهادي في تصريحات ل”سبورت249â€³ انه بالفعل تلقى اتصالات من ادم سوداكال خلال الفترة الماضية.
واضاف” سوداكال ابلغني بانه يرغب في منحي فرصة ان أختم حياتي الرياضية في المريخ، تقديرا لما قدمته للنادي في سنوات سابقة، اضافة إلى ان والدي أيضا له تاريخ طويل في النادي “.
واكد اكرم انه منح سوداكال موافقة مبدئية على العودة، مبينا انه يعتبر المريخ بيته ويشعر بسعادة كبيرة لان النادي سيمنحه فرصة ان يختم حياته بشعاره.
واضاف” لدي عقد مع نادي الامل حتى نهاية العام الحالي، واحترم ادارة نادي الامل، وأتمنى اكتمال خطوة عودتي لنادي المريخ عبر موافقة الامل”.
وتنقل اكرم الهادي في عدد من اندية الدوري الممتاز ولعب فترتين سابقتين بنادي المريخ
*

----------

